# Saw my Doctor Friday, yikes...



## stack em up

So, as many of you know I have been dealing with serious chest pains, arm numbness, and shortness of breath.

Been in the ER multiple times cuz of it. I went and saw my Dr to discuss what the modus operandi is of this type of thing. My blood pressure is typically 120/78 with a resting heart beat of 55 bpm. Now my bp is 185/130 and heart rate of 90 bpm. Definitely not good. Heart disease runs rampant in my family so Dr says its just a matter of time. I am 31 years old and close to a fricking heart attack/aneurysm.

Now I am supposed to instantly change my diet, workload, lose some weight, and spend 2 hours a day doing nothing but resting. That is a challenge for me to spend 5 minutes "resting". And he told me by resting, he means not doing anything, especially not stressing out about work and farm.

I have an appointment with a cardiologist in the middle of May. How in the world can I get all this crap done and not have a damn stroke doing it or worrying about not doing it? Im at my wits end. Thanks for listening, rant over..


----------



## Teslan

Go vegan and no sugar. It's hard yes. Very hard. I've done it for 6 months at a time before when I had cancer and while it didn't cure the cancer it solved other problems like high chlorestoral and high heartbeat plus got my immune system all juiced up to take me through Chemo without any problems. But you will lose weight rapidly without any extra effort. It will change how your heart is doing within a couple of weeks. I've seen it happen with friends also. I'm not sure about the resting thing as I'm not sure how strenuous your workload is every day. Usually doctors say to get more exercise......so you must be in a danger zone of some sort. At 31 it's hard to get that kind of diagnosis. Sometimes a person has to make sacrifices of things they love for health, but it's better then being dead, or having a stroke and becoming paralyzed and all the other things.


----------



## hog987

Iam the same age as you. One thing I have learned is sometimes when things get busy the work piles up seems like I can't catch up. The best thing I can do is have a nap. After a nice rest things look better and than I got the strength to tackle all the work.


----------



## mlappin

Second opinions?

After years of dealing with local docs and specialists we took the wife to St. Vincents in Indianapolis. The difference in care was unbelievable. After seeing said differences, if the wife has an ingrown toenail or something minor its taken care of here, anything cardiac related and we head to Indy.

A friend of mine didn't even mess around, when he had cardiac problems he headed straight to mayo's in your neck of the woods.

I count my blessings, both sides of my family are very healthy, no heart attacks, cholesterol, high blood pressure, strokes or cancer, not even skin cancer which is impressive considering the number of farmers in the extended family. Seems everybody lives into their 90's easily as well.

Both sides of the wife's family are unfortunately train wrecks waiting to happen. Both have had cancer, MIL is down to one kidney that barely functions, both are on enough medications to start a well stocked pharmacy.


----------



## Vol

Stack em.....I really think it would be a good idea to eat as Teslan recommended....for the time being. As your major focus should be making it until you can see the cardiologist in May. I am about as far from a medical expert as one comes, but I am very certain that you have blockages in your heart arteries, thus the arm numbness and chest pain. You will probably have to have some stents, but if you can get those before having a heart attack and damaging your heart muscles, you will be completely normal. I have wondered about how high your cholesterol is...and in particular your LDL cholesterol. If you eat as Teslan recommended you will see immediate results as to how you feel. When you absolutely need something more to sink your teeth into eat some salmon. You need to avoid red meat for the time being at all costs. I think you also need to call the Cardiologist and plead with the appointment nurse to somehow move you up....if that is impossible, ask her to please call you in case of cancellation. Try to avoid stress the best you can....it is very difficult sometimes. Hang in there.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up

May 16 is the soonest I can see any cardiologist. Wanting to get in with my dad's cardiologist, waiting on a call back from them. I work a full time job as a farm machinery mechanic, raise 70 cows with calves, farm just over 1000 acres with 80 being alfalfa. Custom farm when the need arises and in amongst that, I try to be the husband my wife needs. Asked some neighbors who I help constantly if they could run a tractor doing tillage or so etching simple like that, all said they were too busy. If it is to be, it is up to me I guess.

My wife is scared to death I'm gonna die and leave her alone, and I am too. Always thought when I was 20 I would live forever. Did lots of stupid crap that wore out my body way too soon.


----------



## Teslan

stack em up said:


> May 16 is the soonest I can see any cardiologist. Wanting to get in with my dad's cardiologist, waiting on a call back from them. I work a full time job as a farm machinery mechanic, raise 70 cows with calves, farm just over 1000 acres with 80 being alfalfa. Custom farm when the need arises and in amongst that, I try to be the husband my wife needs. Asked some neighbors who I help constantly if they could run a tractor doing tillage or so etching simple like that, all said they were too busy. If it is to be, it is up to me I guess.
> 
> My wife is scared to death I'm gonna die and leave her alone, and I am too. Always thought when I was 20 I would live forever. Did lots of stupid crap that wore out my body way too soon.


That's a full schedule. I don't know how one can farm 1000 acres AND do other things, but that is from my perspective. You don't have any hired help?


----------



## stack em up

My brother and I farm together. He has an off farm job as well as a custom application at the local co-op.


----------



## mlappin

If it was me, I'd seriously consider talking to all your landlords and okaying it with them, then sublease the ground to someone else for a year.

Around here I'd really hate to do it as it would just get somebody else's foot in the door. Not to be flippant, but you can't farm it in the future if your dead, vote most likely, but not farm it.


----------



## swmnhay

Wow,you have your hands full.Even without health issues.

Perhaps you could hire someone to run equipment dureing planting season,maybe a retired farmer.
Like others said take care of your self trying to do it all under these conditions could be fatal.Won't do you or your family any good if you are not around.


----------



## Bgriffin856

I have a feeling Im headed down the same road as you stack em up


----------



## barnrope

Do your neighbors know the whole scope of what is going on in your life? You are in an area close to mine and similar, and I would hope to call on neighbors if I had to. Maybe I am delusional. Best wishes to you!


----------



## FarmerCline

I'm by no means anything close to a health expert or a doctor. My grandpa had a massive heart attack that left him with only 30 percent of his heart working and they gave him 6 months to live.....that was 18 years ago. He still works everyday and gets around great all things considered. If your problem is taken care of soon enough and you take care of yourself you will be okay. The sooner you can get to the cardiologist the better. A healthy diet is important, cut out the sugar, I don't know if a vegan diet is necessary but cut out red meat and fatty foods for sure. I know what you mean about not being able to rest when you need to be getting things done.....that would be very hard for me.....especially not worrying about everything.


----------



## swmnhay

barnrope said:


> Do your neighbors know the whole scope of what is going on in your life? You are in an area close to mine and similar, and I would hope to call on neighbors if I had to. Maybe I am delusional. Best wishes to you!


I was wondering the same thing.Pretty common for neighbors here to pitch in and help a guy in need.


----------



## Waterway64

I agree with cutting out sugar and carbs. If I new how to transfer a article onto this site I would. Are high sugar and carb consumption is killing us! I do believe research is proving meat consumption safe in a low carb diet. Stay away from transfats. Better to have another burger than a piece of pie for dessert.


----------



## Teslan

Meat and animal products aren't all bad, but it sounds like stack em up is in pretty dire circumstances. So probably cutting it all out would help him much faster. It's just hard to be able to plan meals if all you've ever had is meat/cheese in many of them. It can be done though.


----------



## RockyHill

Wish I had suggestions for how to not stress out but unfortunately that isn't easy to do.

I do strongly suggest trying to get to a cardiologist sooner, having knowledge and a plan of action at least takes some of the uncertainty out of the picture. Could your primary care physician get the cardiologist to make some time for you? What the others have posted about healthy diet is good any time and more so when health is not at its best. With the workload you carry, the delay in getting whatever treatment underway is just another stressor.

Shelia


----------



## hog987

Maybe i missed it but one thing to cut back on is salt.

Also what type of benefits do you get at work? Are you able to get some payed time off from work to look after your health and some of the farm?


----------



## Waterway64

One of the worst problems for anyone trying to diet is going out to eat. It starts with at least three helpings of spuds, lots of bread and other baked goods, and ends with a big sugary desert. People think your weird when you refuse them! At home don't keep them in the house! Kids won't be happy. I am a diabetic. Mel


----------



## hillside hay

I don't know how close you are with your local churches but they can be a big help in times like these. Maybe there are a bunch of tasks that could be made into sort of a field day that would lighten your load.


----------



## hillside hay

Shoot, if I lived next door to ya I'd come over and stretch some barb wire for ya


----------



## Dill

I wouldn't make any major diet changes now, before you know what's going on. Call your primary and get them to bump the cardiologist up for you. You have to be your own squeaky wheel for medical care. Especially if you are young.

I would say you might need to hire in some help this summer. But the sooner you can get the doctors figuring out the problem the better.


----------



## stack em up

Well, I made some diet changes, nothing major. Have been walking 1 mile at night. Decided to short wean my fall calvers, and bought a newer corn planter to ease my stressload. Still have a long way to go, and still plan on doing the work myself, but I'm starting to think that maybe hiring a helper isn't such a dumb idea.


----------



## Dill

Easier to hire some in than raise your own help. Think your short of time now? Add a couple crumb snatchers to the mix.

I've been diabetic since I was 21. Most of the time I push to do everything myself. But there are times when I've learned that I need to stop and eat. Or call in some more bodies.


----------



## Bgriffin856

How ya doing stack em up?

I have a feeling that my diet, stress and work load is gonna put me in the ground. I eat supper after im done for the day go an sit down in my reclining lawn chair in front of the fireplace and tv and im out like a light in ten minutes...wake up and go to bed. Usually wake up full of aches and pains. Somedays i don't fully wake up till after noon

Getting old is gonna suck


----------



## stack em up

I know what you mean griffin. It ain't the years it's the miles....


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

I would hope that your doctor put you on some meds to help while you are waiting for the specialist. I would certainly be taking a baby aspirin at the least. I am also surprised that when you went in the ER, that they didn't have a cardiologist look at you then. I will keep you in our prayers. Best, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man

Wow that sucks. If you consume alot of pop cut that out. Its about the worst thing for you. Why do you have to rest for 2 hours? Does sleeping not count? Also if your doing tractor work that should count as rest. Dont worry so much about things. Jobs always get done if you stress about it or not. Im care free and always get it done.


----------



## hog987

stack em up said:


> I know what you mean griffin. It ain't the years it's the miles....


As dad is telling me now. Look after your body because all those old injuries come back to haunt you. Just a lot of us younger guys never really think about that till something happens to us.


----------



## JD3430

Bgriffin856 said:


> How ya doing stack em up?
> I have a feeling that my diet, stress and work load is gonna put me in the ground. I eat supper after im done for the day go an sit down in my reclining lawn chair in front of the fireplace and tv and im out like a light in ten minutes...wake up and go to bed. Usually wake up full of aches and pains. Somedays i don't fully wake up till after noon
> *Getting old is gonna suck*


It does. I'm young enough to remember what it was like to be full of energy and strength, but old enough to realize I don't have that level of strength anymore.
I got out of small squares because I'm just too old and beat up for it. 
Always try to advance your business with getting less able to do what you did after 45-50 in mind. Try to automate into hay equipment handling tools with your money. It'll keep you in the game longer.
Some guys hold up longer than others. I left a lot of bone cartilage out on the fields in HS and college and throwing hay and doing construction when younger.


----------



## FarmerCline

ontario hay man said:


> If you consume alot of pop cut that out. Its about the worst thing for you.


I have got to ask, what is pop?


----------



## ontario hay man

FarmerCline said:


> I have got to ask, what is pop?


Like coke or pepsi. What do you guys call it down there lol?


----------



## deadmoose

FarmerCline said:


> I have got to ask, what is pop?


"Soda" to some.


----------



## Dill

You mean tonic?

Acutally its the easiest thing to cut out. I got rid of real stuff years ago, and drink maybe 2 diet ones a month. Cuts way back on caffine as well.


----------



## FarmerCline

ontario hay man said:


> Like coke or pepsi. What do you guys call it down there lol?


 I have never heard a soft drink called pop. Down here it is either called soda or coke.


----------



## ontario hay man

Lol thats what it was called by everybody around here. Whatever you call it its junk. And packed full of sugar.


----------



## mlappin

Dill said:


> You mean tonic?
> 
> Acutally its the easiest thing to cut out. I got rid of real stuff years ago, and drink maybe 2 diet ones a month. Cuts way back on caffine as well.


I may have a Sprite or Seven Up when eating lunch at the local legion. I haven't had any coffee since leaving England January 8th. About the only time I drink coffee is when we are on holiday. No matter who we go to visit when overseas, coffee is served. When in Rome.


----------



## hog987

ontario hay man said:


> Like coke or pepsi. What do you guys call it down there lol?


Lol you know your Canadian when....


----------



## Teslan

FarmerCline said:


> I have never heard a soft drink called pop. Down here it is either called soda or coke.


I grew up calling it pop, but it seems in the last few years people call it soda. I blame immigration into Colorado from peoples that didn't need to come here for this change.


----------



## urednecku

In these parts I've heard soda, pop, coke. And on ocasion, a grape flavord soda might be called a "Nehi belly-washer".


----------



## stack em up

It's pop here, and yes I drink a shit ton of it. Keeps me going when the body says stop. I've tried many times to quit, only to hit it harder couple days later


----------



## Teslan

stack em up said:


> It's pop here, and yes I drink a shit ton of it. Keeps me going when the body says stop. I've tried many times to quit, only to hit it harder couple days later


I would say sadly for you that probably is the number one thing to give up. If you need that extra kick I feel coffee with a bit of sugar is better for you then pop/soda. I also think diet soda is worse for you then regular also.


----------



## mlappin

I used to drink a lot of Mountain Dew. The wife and her doc talked me laying off the pop, was supposed to help me sleep better. After about three days the headache goes away. Didn't help me sleep any better, and I still don't drink the stuff.


----------



## stack em up

My wife and I had discussion (read argument) about pop earlier tonight. I don't smoke, drink alcohol, or even chocolate. Pop and farming are my vices. I've made the changes I'm willing to make at this point, and if an attack comes, there was probably nothing I was gonna do would change that. My wife didn't like that answer for sure.


----------



## Teslan

mlappin said:


> I used to drink a lot of Mountain Dew. The wife and her doc talked me laying off the pop, was supposed to help me sleep better. After about three days the headache goes away. Didn't help me sleep any better, and I still don't drink the stuff.


I used to drink lots of Mountain Dew also. 4 cans a day. Then for some reason I just got tired of it. I gave it up and 3 days is about right. To give up things easier you also have to change your routine a bit I think also.


----------



## mlappin

Teslan said:


> I used to drink lots of Mountain Dew also. 4 cans a day. Then for some reason I just got tired of it. I gave it up and 3 days is about right. To give up things easier you also have to change your routine a bit I think also.


Exactly, first day without I was just to busy to drive into town and buy anymore, second day was the same way. Wife was going into town the third day and she forgot to buy me some, after that didn't want it. Never have been a coffee or tea drinker either so once the caffeine from the pop was out of my system was the end of caffeine intake right there.


----------



## barnrope

I drink too much pop. Wife did too but wanted to slow down and doesn't like coffee so she started drinking tea. Now I'm about hooked on that stuff too. I think Honey is probably about the best sweetener you can find healthwise.

We say pop here. Many people refer to beer as "barley pop". Had a fella from the deep south ask me if I wanted a coke one time. He brought me and orange pop of some sort. He said they just call all pop "coke".

By the way, We have breakfast, dinner, and supper here with a mid morning or mid afternoon snack/breaks being lunches. That messes with some people's heads too.

Wishing you the best Stackem! If you get in a bind I'm a little over an hour away.


----------



## urednecku

> We have breakfast, dinner, and supper here with a mid morning or mid afternoon snack/breaks being lunches


Same for me, except dinner can also be lunch.


----------



## ontario hay man

When you can take rust off bolts with coke that should speak for its self. Do as you want thats just my advice. Give coffee a try.


----------



## JD3430

I drink a lot of coffee in morning and iced tea in afternoon.
It makes your body acidic, which isn't good.
Try lemon water. Take a fresh whole lemon, squeeze it into a 8oz glass of water. Drink it right down. Even though lemons have citric acid, it reverses the acidic ph of the body.
Try it, it really works.


----------



## carcajou

JD3430 said:


> I drink a lot of coffee in morning and iced tea in afternoon.
> It makes your body acidic, which isn't good.
> Try lemon water. Take a fresh whole lemon, squeeze it into a 8oz glass of water. Drink it right down. Even though lemons have citric acid, it reverses the acidic ph of the body.
> Try it, it really works.


No I don't wanna! I remember mom's "doctoring" as a kid and everything yucky was lemon flavored.


----------



## carcajou

ontario hay man said:


> When you can take rust off bolts with coke that should speak for its self. Do as you want thats just my advice. Give coffee a try.


I gave up Pop the winter before last and it damn near killed me. At least it felt that way. I usually only drank Coke,cause it goes well with whiskey. Last summer in haying season i was on a really rough customers field which dislodged some kidney stones i didn't know had formed, never had any before. Turns out the Coke had kept them from forming. I went through 3 weeks of absolute hell. I still don't drink much pop but i have 2 or 3 cans of Coke a week regardless now and it seems to be working.


----------



## mlappin

Most of your stone formation is from dehydration. Gatorade, pop, coffee, tea, alcohol etc. do not count as hydration. A person really needs a minimum of eight 8oz glasses of water a day.

I take empty Gatorade bottles in the summer, fill em with water and freeze. Always drinking water in the winter as well. I most likely go thru 4-6 of those a day in summer.

Cut the pop out and drink more water. Its what the body was designed for.


----------



## hillside hay

I hardly touch the pop or "soda" as referred to out here. I do agree the generic term should be pop as "soda' is simply one of the ingredients in it. Anyway completely agree about dehydration being a factor. Not only with stones forming but the digestive system cardiovascular system all need to be well lubricated with water. My vice- strong black coffee. Gave up the sugar in it years ago as I drink so much I was getting the shakes and sugar crashes all the time. Cut way back on the salt as we make more and more of our own food.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Used to drink mt dew and Pepsi regularly until i got sick from it. Still will have a can or two every now and then. The caffeine really messes you up well me atleast. Caffeine is the most addictive drug in the world.... nicotine is not far behind...

Now i drink mostly water sweets are my weak point though and if it wasn't for red meat we'd starve. I do make sure i get my fill of fresh vegetables when in season. The rest if the year its meat and potatos and sweets of course

Eating time is also important. I don't eat breakfast usually have a snack after morning milking and maybe mid feeding. Lunch at 1-3 or sometime after morning chores. Someday there is no time for lunch. Eat supper after evening chores that can be as late as 1 a.m. (not good) i usually try to snack often during the day to keep my energy levels up.

I need to quite stressing out over things i can't change that's what'll get you


----------



## FarmerCline

I drink more lemonade than anything....not the store bought stuff....Homemade with water, lemons and sugar. When it is hot during the summer I will regularly drink a gallon a day. I guess this counts as my water because I rarely drink plain water. I also drink quite a bit of various fruit juices. I don't remember the last soda I had but I do drink sweet tea when eating at a restaurant.


----------



## swmnhay

In my younger day I would grab a 12 pack of Dew and a box of donuts so I could keep going in the field.After a few yrs of that and feeling like shit decided to take the time and eat a decent meal,I felt much better and nice to get a break anyway.


----------



## JD3430

carcajou said:


> No I don't wanna! I remember mom's "doctoring" as a kid and everything yucky was lemon flavored.


You drink it more as a health supplement than a refreshment. I wish I had known about it before taking big exams. 
It makes you 3x alert as coffee. Changes brain chemistry.


----------



## dlskidmore

Have you been trying the vegan diet? Has it been working for you? If you don't have a doctor checkup, many pharmacists can take your blood pressure and you can check your weight and resting heart rate at home. If six weeks of strict adherence to a diet does not help, try a different one. Personally vegan does not work for me, all the grains and soy was aggrivating my fibromyalgia. I'd recommend you try paleo next, and if that does not work then GAPS. Marksdailyapple.com has good paleo diet advice.


----------



## Nitram

I've been on the GenesisPure.com products. Its a cleanse balance build system. Had some issues that showed positive results. Acidic pH levels in our bodies lead to many of our problem. The cherry blast energy drinks also highly recommend for replacing soda pop products... Somewhat pricey but compared to medical alternative rather cheep. Martin


----------

